# Uplay: Code Eingegeben, Kauf bestätigt. Komme nicht weiter !



## noctis_61 (29. Dezember 2012)

*Uplay: Code Eingegeben, Kauf bestätigt. Komme nicht weiter !*

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe von der AMD Never Settle Aktion Codes für diverse Spiele erhalten.

Eines davon Far Cry 3 was ich unter Uplay herunterladen muss.

Mit Steam kam ich ganz gut zur Recht aber Uplay macht es mir zu schaffen!

Ich habe den Code eingegeben sogar den Kauf bestätigt und auch die 
Rechnung via E-mail erhalten.

Dort stand das Spiel komme in Kürze unter GAMES was nicht der Fall war!

Also wie soll ich Vorgehen soll ich mich bei denen melden oder habe ich 
etwas falsch gemacht?


----------



## Combi (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Uplay: Code Eingegeben, Kauf bestätigt. Komme nicht weiter !*

ist es evtl eine uncut version die in deutschland verboten ist?!
wenn es so eine gibt...ka!
dann kannste das knicken...wird bei dir nicht ankommen.
in de bekommste nur die spiele,die in de auch erlaubt sind.
gab doch schon den fall mit dem game..dogs....irgendwas...


----------



## noctis_61 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Uplay: Code Eingegeben, Kauf bestätigt. Komme nicht weiter !*

?
Es ist die ganz normale Version..

Ich habe den Kauf zumindest bestätigt nur erscheint das Spiel nich das ist ja das seltsame..

Meinst du Sleeping Dogs? Falls Ja den habe ich über Steam runtergeladen war kein Problem..


----------



## turbosnake (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Uplay: Code Eingegeben, Kauf bestätigt. Komme nicht weiter !*



Combi schrieb:


> ist es evtl eine uncut version die in deutschland verboten ist?!
> wenn es so eine gibt...ka!
> dann kannste das knicken...wird bei dir nicht ankommen.
> in de bekommste nur die spiele,die in de auch erlaubt sind.
> gab doch schon den fall mit dem game..dogs....irgendwas...


 Aber nicht mir FC3.


----------



## noctis_61 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Uplay: Code Eingegeben, Kauf bestätigt. Komme nicht weiter !*

Hmm.. 

Hatte keiner einen ähnlichen Vorfall?

Wie geht man denn Standartweise vor wenn man per Code einen Spiel erworben hat?


----------



## belle (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Uplay: Code Eingegeben, Kauf bestätigt. Komme nicht weiter !*

Ich hatte das Game bei einem anderen Anbieter für UPlay gekauft und dort den Code im Shop eingelöst, worauf ich die Rechnung von UPlay über 0 Euro bekam. FC3 hatte ich vorher über den anderen Anbieter bezahlt.
Ich wunderte mich auch, warum das Game nicht auftauchte, aber ca. 1 Stunde nach dem US Release (7 Uhr Morgens) bekam ich eine Email von Ubi mit meinem Key und einem Download-Link.
Ich kann dir nur raten abzuwarten und Tee zu trinken. Ich würde nach ein paar Tagen dem Support eine Mail schreiben, aber wahrscheinlich wirst du eben jene Email schon von denen bekommen haben.


----------



## TLW (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Uplay: Code Eingegeben, Kauf bestätigt. Komme nicht weiter !*

Du bist mit dem Problem nicht allein. Ubisoft hat da mächtig mit zu kämpfen und ist total überlastet im Support.  

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/246691-uplay-und-farcry-3-a-3.html   oder   UBIShop: Wo sind Seriennummern und Download-Links? | Forums   und das sind nicht die einzigen Themen die man im Internet findet. Das gleiche gilt übrigends auch für die Aktion von Nvidia mit AC3....  Entweder wartest Du noch paar Tage oder machst ein Supportticket bei Ubisoft auf. Was dir wahrscheinlich dann in paar Wochen beantwortet wird... und wenn Du dann Glück hast steht dir Farcry 3 dann zur verfügung. Aber zur Zeit würde ich da nicht mit rechnen, sondern stell dich auf einen sehr langen Dialog mit dem Support ein. Anrufen nützt übrigends auch nichts, da die Hotline auch total überlastet ist und man nach gefühlten Stunden immer noch keinen Supportmitarbeiter an der Strippe hat... (Ich habs schon versucht und nach gut 40 min hab ich die Schnauze voll gehabt.)


----------



## noctis_61 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Uplay: Code Eingegeben, Kauf bestätigt. Komme nicht weiter !*



TLW schrieb:


> Du bist mit dem Problem nicht allein. Ubisoft hat da mächtig mit zu kämpfen und ist total überlastet im Support.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/246691-uplay-und-farcry-3-a-3.html   oder   UBIShop: Wo sind Seriennummern und Download-Links? | Forums   und das sind nicht die einzigen Themen die man im Internet findet. Das gleiche gilt übrigends auch für die Aktion von Nvidia mit AC3....  Entweder wartest Du noch paar Tage oder machst ein Supportticket bei Ubisoft auf. Was dir wahrscheinlich dann in paar Wochen beantwortet wird... und wenn Du dann Glück hast steht dir Farcry 3 dann zur verfügung. Aber zur Zeit würde ich da nicht mit rechnen, sondern stell dich auf einen sehr langen Dialog mit dem Support ein. Anrufen nützt übrigends auch nichts, da die Hotline auch total überlastet ist und man nach gefühlten Stunden immer noch keinen Supportmitarbeiter an der Strippe hat... (Ich habs schon versucht und nach gut 40 min hab ich die Schnauze voll gehabt.)


 
Das ist ja echt absurd!!,

Ich habe den zumindest eine Mail geschrieben..

Was ich persönlich sehr dreist fand was das man seine Anfrage aktualiesieren musste damit Sie gültig war.

Wie lächerlich ist das denn?


----------



## TLW (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Uplay: Code Eingegeben, Kauf bestätigt. Komme nicht weiter !*

Was ist für dich absurd?

Mein Geschreibsel oder das was Ubisoft da abzieht?

Ich bin gespannt, wann Du die Info bekommst.... "Das Sie zur Zeit etwas überlastet sind musst  Du etwas warten bis Sie dir helfen können."

Und das ganze ist eine Anfrage von vor Release, wo ich nicht die ganze Zeit hinterher sein konnte. Und das ganze ist eine Sache für meinen Bruder, der Mitte November das Spiel durch die Promo-Code-Aktion "gekauft" hat.

Bei mir siehts zur Zeit nicht anders aus (Bestellung 27.12), aber ich warte da noch etwas mit dem Kontakt. Bei mir steht bei den Key folgendes "Die Seriennummer bzw. der Freischaltcode wird bearbeitet."


----------



## noctis_61 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Uplay: Code Eingegeben, Kauf bestätigt. Komme nicht weiter !*



TLW schrieb:


> Was ist für dich absurd?
> 
> Mein Geschreibsel oder das was Ubisoft da abzieht?
> 
> ...


 
Was Ubisoft da abzieht natürlich!
habe mich ja auch in den weiteren Sätzen zu denen geäußer also konntest du dich ausschließen =D

Im Gegenteil ich danke dir für diese sehr informative Information!

Ja, ich habe eine Mail bekommen diese ist aber etwas anders wie du Sie beschreibst ich kopiere das hier rein schau:

Dies ist eine automatisch erstellte Benachrichtigung. Antworten Sie bitte nicht direkt auf diese E-Mail. Sehr geehrte Ubisoft-Kundin, sehr geehrter Ubisoft-Kunde, vor kurzem haben Sie uns um persönliche Unterstützung gebeten, und wir haben mittlerweile eine Lösung bzw. eine Antwort für Sie. Diese finden Sie im Solution Center unter der Rubrik “Meine Daten“. Wir hoffen, dass wir Ihnen mit unserer Antwort weiterhelfen können. Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, zögern Sie bitte nicht, uns erneut zu kontaktieren, indem Sie Ihre Anfrage aktualisieren. Bitte sehen Sie von der Erstellung einer neuen Anfrage zu demselben Thema ab. Dies verzögert nur die Bearbeitungszeit. Vielen Dank! Wir freuen uns erneut auf Ihren Besuch in unserem Solution Center! Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Ihr Ubisoft Support-Team P.S.: Ihr Fall wird automatisch als „gelöst“ eingestuft, wenn Sie innerhalb von 48 Stunden nach unserer Antwort keine Aktualisierung Ihrer Anfrage vornehmen. Sie können dies jedoch noch immer innerhalb von sieben Tagen tun und Ihre Frage so wiederum an uns schicken. Dies ist eine automatisch erstellte Benachrichtigung. Antworten Sie bitte nicht direkt auf diese E-Mail.

Wenn wir innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden nichts von Ihnen hören, werden wir das Problem als gelöst einstufen.

Wir freuen uns, dass wir Ihnen behilflich sein konnten.

Klicken Sie hier, um auf Ihre Frage auf unserer Support-Site zuzugreifen.


Auf der Support-Site zeigen Sie mir dann eine Beispiellösung mit einem ähnlichen Fall
schaut euch das an:

 Antwort Dirk P. via Email 02/01/2013 14:00
Sehr geehrter Kunde, sehr geehrte Kundin,

vielen Dank, dass Sie sich mit dem Ubisoft Kundendienst in Verbindung
gesetzt haben. Wir entschuldigen uns, für die Verspätung in Bezug auf das
Problem, welches Sie uns gemeldet haben.
Können Sie uns bitte bestätigen, ob das von Ihnen beschriebene Problem
weiterhin besteht.
Wenn dem so ist, bitte wir Sie, dieses uns mitzuteilen.

Sollte Ihre Anfrage bezüglich Ihres Accounts sein, bitte stellen Sie sicher,
dass die Anfrage Folgende Informationen beinhaltet:

- den vollständigen Namen, Vor- und Nachname
- Emailadresse
- Benutzername / Accountname
- Geburtsdatum

Sollte Ihre Anfrage bezüglich einem Aktivierungskey oder eines Keys zur
Freischaltung zusätzlichen Inhaltes sein, bitten wir Sie sicher zustellen,
dass die Anfrage ein Foto oder Scann von Folgenden Belegen enthält:

- den Key, mit dem Sie das Problem haben,
entweder von der Vorderseite des Handbuches oder von der Bestätigungsmail
des Kaufes
- den Kaufbeleg oder Email der Kaufbestätigung

Sollten Ihre Anfrage bezüglich Problemen gelten, wie z.B. Bluescreens,
Blackscreens, Abstürze und anderen Fehlern, benötigen wir weitergehende
Informationen von Ihnen, bevor wir mit der Bearbeitung fortfahren können. Um
diese Informationen zu sammeln, nutzen Sie bitte folgenden Link hierfür:

Wie benutze ich das SAN-Tool?



Wenn Sie weitere Fragen oder Probleme haben, zögern Sie nicht, uns wieder zu
kontaktieren und wir werden Ihnen gern weiterhelfen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ubisoft Kundendienst 


Inwiefern beantwortet des meine Frage oder klärt das mein Anliegen?

Ich verstehe es nicht...


----------



## TLW (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Uplay: Code Eingegeben, Kauf bestätigt. Komme nicht weiter !*

Also ich kann bei mir wegenfalls ein Erfolgerlebnis berichten. Einer der Keys ist jetzt angekommen... (der der letzte Woche gekauft wurde)

Mit dem Key des Spiels für einen anderen Account (Familie) ist seit ca. 20.11. verschollen und bis jetzt auch noch nicht da. Ob das noch was wird... kA....


----------



## noctis_61 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Uplay: Code Eingegeben, Kauf bestätigt. Komme nicht weiter !*

Kannst du nicht irgendwie Schadensersatz anforden?

Sag mal wie läuft das eigentlich mit Uplay Code eingeben bestätigen und dann taucht das Spiel unter Meine Spiele auf oder?


----------



## TLW (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Uplay: Code Eingegeben, Kauf bestätigt. Komme nicht weiter !*

Schadenersatz für ein "kostenloses" Spiel?  Bin gespannt wie das noch endet.... 

Soweit ich weiss gibt es da zwei Varianten, wie das Spiel hinzugefügt wird.

Die erste ist die dass das Spiel im Uplay-Client erscheint und runtergeladen werden kann (meine der Key muss trotzdem eingeben werden, nach der Installation).  In der zweiten Variante erhälst Du in der E-Mail einen Downloadlink inklusive des Keys.  

Bei mir ist es erstere Variante und ich bin gerade am runterladen.


----------

